
I am starting a startup today - tobihrbr
https://medium.com/pickmeta/i-am-starting-a-startup-today-ebc46da26235
======
tobihrbr
Just to make a few things clear:

There are hundreds of startups coming and going every week. Meta is one of
them. Of course I did not wake up today and said to myself, “I am starting a
startup today.” — Building a startup requires months or even years of planning
before thinking about starting.

We are in the golden age of startups. Tiny startups are getting big and
helping the smaller ones getting big too. There are so many awesome blogs and
books about startups out there.

I am not sure how I will build Meta and what Meta is going to be. I hope
you’ll follow me on my journey — I will keep you up to date best I can.

Please upvote and comment - Thank you.

------
nojvek
Good luck mate. Keep on scratching that itch.

~~~
tobihrbr
Thanks

------
tobihrbr
I am really stoked on building my first startup!

~~~
mediluev
I'm thrilled to hear more.

~~~
tobihrbr
In the next weeks we will publish an in depth article about meta on medium.

